# Fly reels and flies



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi everyone I’m new on here just want to see if anyone can give me some ideas on best kind of flies I can use at strawberry lake and middle and lower Provo river. Also what’s the best reel to buy with a budget of $200


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

a $200 budget can get you into a pretty dang nice reel. Nicer than any reel I own....
Personally, I'd probably use that $200 for a reel, line, and backing.


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You can usually find some good reels on Sierra Trading Post for a dang good price. Also, Allen Flyfishing make some nice reels. I believe they have one for $90.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lumpzphotoz said:


> Hi everyone I’m new on here just want to see if anyone can give me some ideas on best kind of flies I can use at strawberry lake and middle and lower Provo river. Also what’s the best reel to buy with a budget of $200


What rod are you using? That will make a difference. 

If you're going to be fishing Strawberry and the Provo River you are likely going to want more than just one floating line. With that said, I think you could do A LOT worse than this combo here: Lamson Liquid 3 pack. (Search that term and you'll see it available from various online retailers. You can also "upgrade" to the Remix version, but that probably would exceed your $200 budget, and likely not necessary for what you're doing.) I think that is as good of deal on a decent reel set up as you can find around, and you get your reel with a couple extra spools. You can get a WF floating line, an intermediate sinking line, and a faster sink line like a type III or a type VI if you really want to get down in the summer at Strawberry. (I'd go floating, intermediate, and type III if it were me...) The size 2 is what you will want for a 5/6 wt rod, I believe. If you have a different rod, that would adjust which size you order. 

Then watch Madison River Fishing Company for a sale on a floating and sink lines and you'll be set. I checked now and they didn't have anything in those, but they regularly have really good deals on fly line they cycle through. https://www.mrfc.com/collections/sale



As far as flies to use on the Provo, that will really depend upon the time of year. Sow bugs are useful all year, as are general streamer patterns. Egg patterns are your ticket for the next month. 

For Strawberry, wooly bugger patterns are very universal. My all time favorite is the olive seal bugger. Other colors do awesome as well. Here are some examples: Seal Bugger


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> What rod are you using? That will make a difference.
> 
> If you're going to be fishing Strawberry and the Provo River you are likely going to want more than just one floating line. With that said, I think you could do A LOT worse than this combo here: Lamson Liquid 3 pack. (Search that term and you'll see it available from various online retailers. You can also "upgrade" to the Remix version, but that probably would exceed your $200 budget, and likely not necessary for what you're doing.) I think that is as good of deal on a decent reel set up as you can find around, and you get your reel with a couple extra spools. You can get a WF floating line, an intermediate sinking line, and a faster sink line like a type III or a type VI if you really want to get down in the summer at Strawberry. (I'd go floating, intermediate, and type III if it were me...) The size 2 is what you will want for a 5/6 wt rod, I believe. If you have a different rod, that would adjust which size you order.
> 
> ...


Cool thank u


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

salmotrutta81 said:


> Welcome to the site. You can usually find some good reels on Sierra Trading Post for a dang good price. Also, Allen Flyfishing make some nice reels. I believe they have one for $90.


Thank you guys


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Lumpzphotoz said:


> Cool thank u


Thank you


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

$200 for your reel, you do understand that means, to keep things at a par, you will need a $600-$900 rod, $100 line, $40 backing, $250 fishing vest, $500 waders, $400 wading boots, $200 net, $80 polarized fishing glasses, and hundreds upon hundreds of dollars to completely cover all the variations in flys and other needed tackle...I can only ask, you sure your wife knows about your latest fascination?


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

BPturkeys said:


> $200 for your reel, you do understand that means, to keep things at a par, you will need a $600-$900 rod, $100 line, $40 backing, $250 fishing vest, $500 waders, $400 wading boots, $200 net, $80 polarized fishing glasses, and hundreds upon hundreds of dollars to completely cover all the variations in flys and other needed tackle...I can only ask, you sure your wife knows about your latest fascination?


 not married im not stupid bud


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> What rod are you using? That will make a difference.
> 
> If you're going to be fishing Strawberry and the Provo River you are likely going to want more than just one floating line. With that said, I think you could do A LOT worse than this combo here: Lamson Liquid 3 pack. (Search that term and you'll see it available from various online retailers. You can also "upgrade" to the Remix version, but that probably would exceed your $200 budget, and likely not necessary for what you're doing.) I think that is as good of deal on a decent reel set up as you can find around, and you get your reel with a couple extra spools. You can get a WF floating line, an intermediate sinking line, and a faster sink line like a type III or a type VI if you really want to get down in the summer at Strawberry. (I'd go floating, intermediate, and type III if it were me...) The size 2 is what you will want for a 5/6 wt rod, I believe. If you have a different rod, that would adjust which size you order.
> 
> ...


Sweet thank u


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

PBH said:


> a $200 budget can get you into a pretty dang nice reel. Nicer than any reel I own....
> Personally, I'd probably use that $200 for a reel, line, and backing.


Copy that I just said $200 cuz I’m not sure how much decent reels go for I’m still learning this fly fishing thing


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You never told us what rod you’re using.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lumpzphotoz said:


> Copy that I just said $200 cuz I’m not sure how much decent reels go for I’m still learning this fly fishing thing


OK, we've had our fun with you. But seriously, the best way, I think, to get into fly fishing is to pick up a combo outfit that includes rod, reel, line and a case. Look at Redington or Orvis, both offer several nice combo outfits at various price ranges that will serve you nicely. I would start with a 4 or 5 wt rod and the outfit will have the appropriate line preloaded on the reel and ready to go. You can get them from Amazon, Sportsmans, Sheels or most good sporting goods stores.

Lots of good ways to get started. There are classes, Youtube, or sometimes, after you have learned at least a couple basic knots, you can hire a guide for a few trips...he/she can really teach you lot and most are more than happy to share their knowledge. 
Now, get out there and have fun.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If you're just getting into this -- don't go break the bank on gear. There are a lot of guys, like Vanilla, that post pictures that accentuate their gear over the fish they catch. He really likes expensive gear. Then you have guys like me that are cheap. I still have a couple Pfleuger reels from Walmart ($15) - and they work just fine.

The thing you need to consider with a reel is the drag system. It's not necessarily a question about what type of drag, or the components of the drag, but rather: will the drag be needed? If you are using this reel primarily here in Utah for trout, then you can get away with a less expensive reel because you won't be relying on that drag like you would if you were fishing for steelhead, or fishing bigger rivers with big currents. So the question on a reel comes down to personal preference and aesthetics (hello, Vanilla). Vanilla buys Ross reels because he's rich, not because the reel gives him an advantage landing those 16 - 22" trout that he catches. 

I currently have two reels that I use predominantly here in Utah. Both are 5wt reels. One is loaded with a floating line that I use on streams and rivers. It's an Albright Bugati -- pretty sure that company is now gone. It cost me about $30. I liked it enough that I purchased a couple additional reels (10wt, 12wt) that I use when I go to Canada to fish for salmon -- I really like those reels!

My other 5wt has sinking line that I use for fishing lakes and reservoirs. It's an Orvis that I picked up with a discount. It was more expensive, but still under the $100 mark. I hate that reel -- but continue to use it because I'm lazy. I keep telling myself to go to the Piscifun.com website and buy a new reel for ~$50. My daughter has a Piscifun AOKA reel, and it seems to be a pretty nice reel.




the moral of the story here is: you can find a lot of really good reels for far less than $200. But if you really want a $200 reel -- I'm sure Vanilla can point you in the right direction.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

for comparison:

just so we're clear, those are Sims waders, a Sims pack, Kuiu camo, a Sage Z-Axis rod, and a Ross reel. All, very high quality stuff. Some guys like nice stuff. And sometimes it pays off with nice fish to boot!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> If you're just getting into this -- don't go break the bank on gear. There are a lot of guys, like Vanilla, that post pictures that accentuate their gear over the fish they catch. He really likes expensive gear.


I’m positive that whomever paid for your snazzy Sitka outfit you were wearing in your hunting pics this year paid more than the person that paid for my Kuiu (me) paid for what I’m wearing in that pic! I have to wear it fishing to as I can’t afford separate fishing and hunting gear like you Cedar boys. But I really do like quality gear. You are correct there. 



PBH said:


> the moral of the story here is: you can find a lot of really good reels for far less than $200. But if you really want a $200 reel -- I'm sure Vanilla can point you in the right direction.


This is correct. A $200 reel is not needed to fish Utah fish, for sure! I own 5 reels, I think, and don’t own a $200 reel. The Ross reel in the pic has served me well and I think I bought it for $150. It is my most expensive reel I own, and is also almost 20 years old. That with the 6 wt Z-Axis you mentioned did well on the fish below. I will say I was slightly out-gunned and was glad to still get them in pretty quickly.

The reel pack I recommended above you can get online for $120, and it comes with 2 extra spools. So a reel with 3 spools for $120 is a great deal, and I’m a big fan of Lamson. My Konic (sub-$100 reel) on my 8wt has proved its worth on muskies, steelhead, wipers and some other rather large trout. Love that conical drag system!

Yes, I love quality gear. I also like finding killer deals on said gear. If you want a $200 reel, I can definitely make some recommendations.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH- don’t forget the Timmy-Grip my wife gave me for my birthday many years ago. Check him out. Adds a little story to your rod.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

touche on the camo!

FWIW -- I used to travel to Vegas for work every-other-week. Being the extreme socialite that I am (ie: sit in my hotel room reading a book), I made pretty good money off my per diem. A typical Vegas visit for me consisted of checking into the Hotel (Tuscany), driving across the street to the office, heading down Flamingo to the nearest Subway, back to my room to eat the sandwich, then a drive down to Bass Pro where I would hit the sales racks for polo's, or splurge on some camo, then back to my room to read. Every trip = a new outfit. I had a pretty nice wardrobe back then.




Vanilla said:


> PBH- don’t forget the Timmy-Grip .... Check him out. Adds a little story to your rod.


Tim won't work on Martin (Zebco) fly rods. 

I'll just have to pick up a sticker to put on mine. I think Korker's puts free stickers in with their boots -- maybe a Korker's sticker on my fly rod would be good enough?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Korkers? Dang, money bags! I’ve wanted Korkers for 20 years and never have been able to bite the bullet on those expensive boots.

I’m not a sticker guy, but I guess that works.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You guys are all a bunch of big spenders on reels compared to me. The one I use the most I bought in college for $20 from Cabelas. The other one I frequently use I inherited from dad. To their credit, they both have a decent drag. But hey, I never claimed to be one of the cool kids in the flyfishing world.  

Also, my camo is from Simms. Where does that fit in the peerage/cred system?


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> You never told us what rod you’re using.


Oh yeah I forgot I’ll get that to you in a bit I’m working ot right now it’s nothing special


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Also, my camo is from Simms. Where does that fit in the peerage/cred system?


Simms is pricier than any camo I own! And it also increases your catch rate immediately by 30%. Scientifically proven. Pretty fantastic stuff, really.

Simms makes great gear. The waders you see me in the pic above lasted over 17 years! SEVENTEEN plus years. I’d actually still be in them if I wouldn’t have caught them with a steel peg on my Pyramid Lake chair walking back into shore one morning. It was a gaping gash, not a hole. No amount of aqua seal was fixing that gash. That was a sad day to retire those bad boys. A sad day indeed. The stories those waders could tell…


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lumpzphotoz said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I’ll get that to you in a bit I’m working ot right now it’s nothing special


More wondering length and weight. Fast action, Med/fast, etc. That will determine what size reel to get and which lines will perform better on your rod.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Simms is pricier than any camo I own! And it also increases your catch rate immediately by 30%. Scientifically proven. Pretty fantastic stuff, really.


No argument about that, but is it any good for hunting? On my last hunt, I had every forkhorn on the mountain come to check out the dipwad hunting deer with "fishing brand" camo. They were lucky I had pretty disciplined restraint that year. 

+1 on the waders. My classic guides would probably still be used if it wasn't for some broken glass on a launch ramp. I'm on my second pair.


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> Simms is pricier than any camo I own! And it also increases your catch rate immediately by 30%. Scientifically proven. Pretty fantastic stuff, really.
> 
> Simms makes great gear. The waders you see me in the pic above lasted over 17 years! SEVENTEEN plus years. I’d actually still be in them if I wouldn’t have caught them with a steel peg on my Pyramid Lake chair walking back into shore one morning. It was a gaping gash, not a hole. No amount of aqua seal was fixing that gash. That was a sad day to retire those bad boys. A sad day indeed. The stories those waders could tell…


Lol sucks bro but I like how you told it


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> More wondering length and weight. Fast action, Med/fast, etc. That will determine what size reel to get and which lines will perform better on your rod.


Ok bro it’s a silver street 8’ 5/6 3 piece


----------



## Lumpzphotoz (Oct 31, 2021)

Lumpzphotoz said:


> Ok bro it’s a silver street 8’ 5/6 3 piece


Stream


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Waterworks-Lamson Liquid 3-Pack Reel Vapor


The Liquid 3-Pack includes one Liquid reel and two spare spools in a nylon carrying case all for the price of one reel and one spool. Liquid offers everything you need in a fly reel at an absolute bang for your buck—and this new combo pack opens up easy interchangeability for the multifaceted...




www.mrfc.com





$150 for a reel with two extra spools...this is a good deal. You can upgrade to machined reel casing on the Remix for $50 more.


----------

